# LBC1689 with updated language



## Rich Koster (Jul 29, 2009)

Is anyone using a LBC1689 with updated language? If so, has it been checked thoroughly to see if it rings true to the original? Is it in print or a free download? I'm curious because I have a download, but have no knowledge of the revisor and the group he is with. I don't want to use something that was biased or intentionally modified.


----------



## JM (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't used it.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are a couple of efforts.

Founders Ministries | A Faith to Confess: The 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith

Modern 1689 Confession

The second link has a Word.doc to the right that can be downloaded. One of the other links there appears to be broken.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe that's what Dr. James White quoted from in Debating Calvinism when he quoted the confession, but I don't have the book (borrowed it from church library).


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 29, 2009)

Carey Publications' _A Faith to Confess: The Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689, Rewritten in Modern English_ is very trustworthy. The revision was done by S.M. Houghton, who edited for, and published a couple of books with, the Banner of Truth Trust.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 29, 2009)

If you linked to the one I listed in the baptist forum http://www.puritanboard.com/f113/please-help-critique-stan-reeves-modernization-1689-a-50535/ it was done by an Elder in a Reformed Baptist Church in Alabama. He is looking for a critique and recommendations. He is also the moderator of the RBLISTthat use to be linked to the Founders Ministry, if I am not mistaken.

Here is the Carey Publications one that was put into modern English in 1975.
Founders Ministries | A Faith to Confess: The 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith

You might also find this interesting. It is a comparative of the Confessions. 
Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------



## eqdj (Jul 29, 2009)

Rich,

I use the original text
see here The BCF Assistant - Table of Contents

You can download it as a program here A Reformed Baptist's Disk

What I've done is copied the text, formatted it in a Word.doc, printed it out "booklet" style, punched it and placed it in my Levenger Circa notebook (junior size) - very handy 
Did the same with our two Particular Baptist Catechisms


----------



## gritsrus (Jul 29, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If you linked to the one I listed in the baptist forum http://www.puritanboard.com/f113/please-help-critique-stan-reeves-modernization-1689-a-50535/ it was done by an Elder in a Reformed Baptist Church in Alabama. He is looking for a critique and recommendations. He is also the moderator of the RBLISTthat use to be linked to the Founders Ministry, if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Here is the Carey Publications one that was put into modern English in 1975.
> Founders Ministries | A Faith to Confess: The 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith
> ...



There is a Baptist Forum here?? 
I've been using that modern English one at Founders. It's been easy to use, for me, which is great.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 29, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Here are a couple of efforts.
> 
> Founders Ministries | A Faith to Confess: The 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith
> 
> ...



The First link from Founder's Ministries produces a very nice modern translation (1975 Carey Publications ed.),Check it out it's worth considering!
SGCB | Carey Publications


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 30, 2009)

eqdj said:


> Rich,
> 
> I use the original text
> see here The BCF Assistant - Table of Contents
> ...



I'm going to do the second download. Hopefully its PDF so it's Mac friendly, the window looks like a PC page.

-----Added 7/30/2009 at 10:36:28 EST-----

Founders looks like a potential for ordering a hardcopy. The downloads are chapter by chapter, so it would take a while to compile the freeware sites.


----------



## Herald (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep in mind that the Carey version is copyrighted.


----------



## eqdj (Jul 30, 2009)

Rich,

I've already compiled everything from the Reformed Baptist's Disk into one document, see here
Particular Baptist Readings Th'eternal Promise


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 30, 2009)

eqdj said:


> Rich,
> 
> I've already compiled everything from the Reformed Baptist's Disk into one document, see here
> Particular Baptist Readings Th'eternal Promise



I downloaded it (Ref B disc) and found out it is formatted for Windows. Oh well.

-----Added 7/30/2009 at 04:52:15 EST-----



Herald said:


> Keep in mind that the Carey version is copyrighted.



I only knock off freeware or shareware. The only copyrighted stuff I ever knocked off was after asking permission & getting it to make a copy for the entire elder board on a 6DVD series about the NAR. I even deleted the stuff covered under the CCLI agreement from our former congregation when we left. I agree with you that the Jolly Roger should not fly over any Christian computers.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 30, 2009)

I found one under a Creative Commons license. Anyone familiar with the restrictions on that ?


----------

